# Just got a 92SF..love it..the guy who talked me into is telling me to cut the hammer



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Tha Hammer spring.MUCH better trigger pull.His 92 is unreal very quick and light pull in DA,i am much more accurate than his and he swears the only difference is the lighter trigger pull. Having shot a ton of handguns those that dont fail or malfunction are always at the top of my list.He and I put 600 rounds between the 2 guns.I got 6 extra 15 round mags with mine AND talked the wife into loading mags as we burned thru them.

Anyone else every do this...?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't mess with the inner workings of a firearm. If I get one, and it's so bad that I can't shoot it well (not bragging, but I don't have any problems) I get rid of it. 

I own several Beretta's.........(3) 22's, (2).380's, (4) 9mm's and a .40. I haven't had to mess with any one of them.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'll ditto that.
Furthermore, never, never cut a spring to make an action easier. (It's called "The shade-tree gunsmith's trigger job.")

A real gunsmith will shape and polish sear and hammer surfaces. A bad gunsmith cuts the spring.

If you cut a spring, you not only reduce the trigger pull, but you also reduce the power of the hammer's strike.
That results in an uncertain blow to the cartridge's primer, and will eventually make the pistol go "click" when you most need it to go "BANG!"

Don't do it.


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

JUST as i suspected.Brownells has the 'D' spring for a whole 7 dollars i will just get that.
Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I wouldn't cut a factory spring - however, cutting 4 coils off will make it into a "D" spring. But, I'd buy the factory "D" spring. I have it in all of my 92s. It will cut 3lbs+ off the DA pull, and almost a pound off the SA pull. Gun is 100% reliable as well. No issues for thousands of rounds.

IF you have an italian model it has a roll pin instead of the push-out lanyard loop pin that the USA models have. You will have to knock the hell out of it to get it out. Once out - install a USA pin after you switch the hammer spring, and it will be MUCH, MUCH easier to take that pin in and out in the future.

The pin is like $1.83. So, order one with your D spring if you have an Italian made model


----------

